# name game.



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ok so i'm trying to pick names for my wether( whom i've yet to meet)

but heres what i have so far:


Barbosa
Gilligan
Flapjack
Erwin
murray

if anyone has any other ocean themed names.. add them. but.. no poisedon or jack sparrow.. 


but other than that i'm open.


i'd like 5 options for names, so i put it so you could pick three of the ones i have , and then add two if you have them


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I voted for Barbosa and Gilligan. 

What about Davy Jones? Titan(ic)?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Heres a link to a bunch of names taken from the oceans

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/names/oceans.htm

I like Flapjack and Erwin best though


----------



## farmgirl (Jan 5, 2009)

Haha, I like Gilligan!

Hmm....

Ok depending on the colour: Blackbeard :ROFL: 
or Crusoe

Sorry, that's the best I can do!


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the name flapjack. When do you get to see your boy? Shelly

P.S. Can you tell me about showing at the Pomona fair? Like what days you show, how many days does your animal stay and does everyone sell or just the top. Is grand and res a live pick up or do they have to go to butcher? Thanks if you can help I have a couple of 4h kids that what to show their maybe :roll:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

supposed to go next friday or saturday to see him

i would not show at LA if you want to break even

you make no money
they don't hire real judges
the people who run it are rude
the visitors are rude and feed your stock stuff
and the auction you get no money


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

on that list i like murray.. i'm gonna add it to the options


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

I like Murray  He looks like a Murray LOL. 

I agree with Sarah Shelly. L.A. is a HORRIBLE fair! That is one fair that I won't let my kids show at and I'm pretty good about letting them show where they want.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ok i have revised the list to the ones that got 2 + votes


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank for the information all past it along. Do you get your own buyer for the auctions? or is it just people form the area? Shelly


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I like Murray to. SDK I can't wait to see new pictures of your boy it looks so long and level in the picture you posted. Shelly


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

la it's recomended to bring abuyer.. cause prices are horrible

i thik we got 75 cents a pound this last year


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I like Flapjack


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ok house hold wise.. we have 4 for murray and one for flapjack


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks like Murray might be it


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Noo! Flap Jack Flap Jack!!!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Reminds me of that one annoying cartoon. Lol. I like Murray.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

one of my friends suggested magellan.. but i think i like murray better


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Of the names listed I like Gilligan

My two suggestions are

Boulder
Ramlber
or Rumble


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

flap jack winnns :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

well i went up to see him today..


GORGEOUS!

he is definetly a murray.

we weighed him and he was 27 pounds at 3 1/2 weeks, super long though.. much longer than i thought


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Dang xD
Flap Jack would totally be my choice :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------

